# Proper attire.. Question?



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I may be attending an AA rated show during the summer. What is a must for these shows? What is proper attire, tack, etc? I show the AQHA circuit which seems to have different attire than the A shows, so I'm just curious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Bumping up for the OP...


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

For attire I've seen mostly navy show coats (or variation on the generic navy like windowpane, etc.), white or similar light-colored show shirt. Tan or greenish-beige breeches in most levels, some riders in the Maclay and higher levels of equitation will wear white breeches, but most of the equitation riders have tan or similar. Black or brown leather belt, nothing too eye-catching. Black gloves and, of course, a helmet .
Tack is like most other shows- close-contact/jump saddle, leather girth, fitted white fleece/sheepskin pad or a half-pad, but a fitted pad is classic. You see both snaffles and pelhams in equitation and hunters, so whatever (legal) bit your horse goes in for shows works. Then martingales or whatever your horse needs. For equitation you see leather open-front boots and sometimes black polos. Hunters, no boots, and in jumpers generally open-front boots like Eskadrons or similar are popular.
Braiding is just the generic hunter braids and a tail braid- some people do the pinwheel in the tail as well. This is for hunters and/or equitation, by the way.
Hope this helps!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

anrz said:


> For attire I've seen mostly navy show coats (or variation on the generic navy like windowpane, etc.), white or similar light-colored show shirt. Tan or greenish-beige breeches in most levels, some riders in the Maclay and higher levels of equitation will wear white breeches, but most of the equitation riders have tan or similar. Black or brown leather belt, nothing too eye-catching. Black gloves and, of course, a helmet .
> Tack is like most other shows- close-contact/jump saddle, leather girth, fitted white fleece/sheepskin pad or a half-pad, but a fitted pad is classic. You see both snaffles and pelhams in equitation and hunters, so whatever (legal) bit your horse goes in for shows works. Then martingales or whatever your horse needs. For equitation you see leather open-front boots and sometimes black polos. Hunters, no boots, and in jumpers generally open-front boots like Eskadrons or similar are popular.
> Braiding is just the generic hunter braids and a tail braid- some people do the pinwheel in the tail as well. This is for hunters and/or equitation, by the way.
> Hope this helps!


Thanks!! It does!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Everything Arnz said! Charcoal greys and even blacks with a subtle patterns are popular as well for jackets. Certain browns and lighter greys are ok too. But navy is classic. 

As far as white breeches goes, it's considered "formal attire". So unless you're doing a class that requests formal attire (classics, derbies, etc) wear your beige breeches.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

upnover said:


> Everything Arnz said! Charcoal greys and even blacks with a subtle patterns are popular as well for jackets. Certain browns and lighter greys are ok too. But navy is classic.
> 
> As far as white breeches goes, it's considered "formal attire". So unless you're doing a class that requests formal attire (classics, derbies, etc) wear your beige breeches.


Okay thanks so much! I don't plan on doing a classic or a derby so I won't be in need of the white breeches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

